#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  ESRI ArcGIS Desktop 10.1

## Shnoof

Hello everyone, here is ESRI's new ArcGIS version 10.1.

Enjoy!





> Install DVD
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Installation Steps




> 1.	Uninstall previous versions of ArcGIS, erase any traces too (use CCleaner to clean registry, delete ESRI/ArcGIS folders in Program Files, Appdata, ProgramData, etc)
> 2.	Install ArcGIS 10.1 without License Manager
> 3.	Install Pre-Release License Manager
> 4.	Use ****** to create license file, set version to 10.1
> 
> 
> 5.	Replace text in ...\ArcGIS\License10.1\bin\service.txt with generated text
> 6.	Adjust host and port values as needed in text (change port if running other FlexLM managers!)
> 7.	Run LSAdmin, reread license file if needed
> ...



See More: ESRI ArcGIS Desktop 10.1

----------


## Shnoof

Oh, projects saved in 10.1 are not compatible in 10.0.  So be careful.

----------


## fox3

thanx

----------


## mmch

Thanks
Please explain more about how to -----.

----------


## Shnoof

1.  Run the ******.
2.  Change "Version" to 10.1 (it is not in the list, so type it yourself).
3.  Click "All" and it will generate a license for all modules.
4.  Find the "services.txt" file in the "C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcGIS\Licensing10.1\bin" folder and open it
5.  Replace the text inside the file with that generated by the ******.
6.  If you are running other software that uses FlexLM, set the port to something other than 27000 in the text file, eg. 27027.
7.  Open LSAdmin, click "Start/Stop License Service" and click "Start" or "Re-read Licenses", whichever is not greyed-out.
8.  Open Start Menu-Programs-ArcGIS-ArcGIS Administrator.
9.  Inside the "Desktop" folder, select "Advanced (ArcInfo) Concurrent Use".
10. Click "Change" under the "License Manager" and type in 27027@localhost  (or whatever port you put in the services.txt file).

Done!

----------


## mmch

Many Thanks

----------


## oktapod

Task Assistant Manager extensions doesn't work. I do not know what is for this new extension but when I try to activate it ArcMap crashes.

----------


## mof1973

Hi, I downloaded the files and when I installed them it gives an error in setup cab1 file. Please advise. 
Is there any chance to get authorization file for 10.1 Released version? I got released version but I am not able to get it's authorization file. Many Thanks.

----------


## Shnoof

Is the linked version not the released one?  Either way, it works with the released version of ArcGIS Desktop 10.1, but you have to use the pre-release license manager in order for it to accept a license.

----------


## karakurt2

Thank you very much for sharing subj. I would like to know where I can see some examples which demonstrates most prominent features of this software.

----------


## Golden_monkey

> Hello everyone, here is ESRI's new ArcGIS version 10.1.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Installation Steps



Hi, I'm downloading ArcGIS 10.1 from MediaFire links that contain 43 zipped parts
But I cann't dowbload part 4 because my Anti-Virus Program detected malicious codes from that file.
Please help me to fix it.
Thank you!

----------


## x-lr8

works great thx.

----------


## alixxis85

thanks for this shared

See More: ESRI ArcGIS Desktop 10.1

----------


## maraizeq

Thank You so much ,,,

----------


## artma

6. Adjust host and port values as needed in text (change port if running other FlexLM managers!)

anyone can help me with this part? not sure what to do. thanks

----------


## artma

got it to work, thanks so much!

----------


## wgwdh

Thank you very much.

----------


## profmagmaticyemi

Hi, please can I get some clarifications. Do we need the whole 46 files or just the first file? I will also like to know which of the files after extraction that am supposed to first instal before doing the other process you described. Thank you.

----------


## Shnoof

You need all the files.  After extraction, run the ESRI.exe file, then click to install ArcGIS.

----------


## profmagmaticyemi

thank you. However the links are not downloading properly. While trying to extract them, the are not extracting the file content. Can you kindly re-post the 46 links because it's only the 1st link that is extracting properly.
Thank you

----------


## profmagmaticyemi

thank you. However the links are not downloading properly. While trying to extract them, the are not extracting the file content. Can you kindly re-post the 46 links because it's only the 1st link that is extracting properly.
Thank you

----------


## Shnoof

All files must be downloaded and in the same folder.  Then open the first file with WinRAR, not 7zip or other programs that normally open RAR files.  This should allow you to extract the files.

----------


## nichet

Please help me! I cann't download part 1

----------


## memorex

Thanks for this solution.

But anyone have the Arcgis License Manager V10.1 RC for Linux and MacOSX.

(Or at least the old V10.0)

That would be great  :Smile:

----------


## userabsent

Thank You very much!!!


really easy to install.,once again thank you!!See More: ESRI ArcGIS Desktop 10.1

----------


## hamidict

Hello 

I installed arcHydro 9 and then I unistal it, after I install Archydro10 but I get a message that archydro9 still in the computer.
can you help me how i unistall definitivelly ArcHydro9

----------


## zumbox

Can I have the services.txt file?
I'm having trouble starting the license

I click start but it doesn't start anything...

I followed the instructions and I have two outcomes...
1 - everything works fine until I try to open ArcMap and gives me an error
2 - when I try to run the license in the LSAdmin I click start and nothing happens.

Help please

----------


## vanquyquangnam

cảm ơn  nhiều

----------


## vanquyquangnam

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] lin ny khng tải được bạn ơi, bạn up lại cho m&#236;nh với, cảm ơn bạn nhiều

----------


## tortugita

can you reupload the DVD? mediafire took it down.

----------


## vanquyquangnam

Link DVD ko tải được bạn , bạn up gi&#250;p m&#236;nh link kh&#225;c, cảm ơn bạn nhiều

----------


## abdou2403

first link don't work:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cladocora

> Hello everyone, here is ESRI's new ArcGIS version 10.1.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Install DVD
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the link still works?

----------


## cladocora

can someone put the first link working? :Very Drunk:

----------


## karky

the first link "http://www.mediafire.com/?jprea9a9n7mn4 " doesn't work....

----------


## bendorf

Hi friends
any body here have "TIBCO OpenSpirit ArcGIS Extension 2010.1.1" iam ready to exchange or buy?
Thanks

----------


## abdool

Hello Guys, and thank you for your good contribution to the forums.


Is there any body able to run advanced features like 3D analyst or spatial analyst using the provided license? although I can see licenses for all features available in ArcGIS Administrator, but still I cant run any tool that requires 3D analyst or spatial analyst license, I get "you don't have the necessary license to execute the selected tool" error, and tool bars are grayed out. for other basic Arcview features its OK and I can run them "although Arcmap requires relatively long time to launch.See More: ESRI ArcGIS Desktop 10.1

----------


## memorex

Check the LOG File inside the License bin folder (lmgrd9.log). If there a license feature is missing, than there you would see something like "denied". Than just post the missing feature names.

----------


## abdool

Thank you very much memorex, I finally figured out what my problem was.
I had to enable those features in Arcmap!!!!
Customize --> Extensions --> select 3D analyst, Spatial analyst etc....
Newbie mistake .... Bad me....  :Boxing:

----------


## gildasmfoumbi

hello i can't find arcgis ******, please help !

----------


## judaster

Thank you SO MUCH !!

----------


## gisuser

hello. I'm a newbye... Where can find arcgis ******??? Please help me.

----------


## fajf

Hello, can anyone tell me how to run Data Interoperability extension? other extensions works fine. When I try to run Data Inter there is an error that this extension cannot be activated. Thanks for any help.

----------


## Jenlyf

The ****** I requested has been blocked for a violation of Mediafire Terms of Service. 

where the alternative link to download the ****** ??

----------


## malungisakhumza

the first link says folder not found

----------


## phanteon

arc toolbox doesn't work

----------


## rajeev ph

hi,
thanks for uploading arcgis 10.1.... i have problem while installing i followed all the steps but its asking authorization file after putting license as localhost.... where i am doing wrong... is authorization is required? please help me i badly need it my academic project work...
regards
rajeev

----------


## rajeev ph

hi,
thanks for uploading arcgis 10.1.... i have problem while installing i followed all the steps but its asking authorization file after putting license as localhost.... where i am doing wrong... is authorization is required? please help me i badly need it my academic project work...
regards
rajeev

----------


## cadbaby

Hi,


  All license installed OK. But when run the program with error belwo :
ArcGIS Desktop has encountered a serious application error and is unable to contiunue

RegardsSee More: ESRI ArcGIS Desktop 10.1

----------


## gischeck

HI

Links presented above are not working... When page is redirected to mediafire webstie, message appears that links are invalid or file have been removed. Please check and confirm.

----------


## yahayabg

the above link given for the ****** when followed a message is shoen like this 'file no longer stored in mediafire' please help with the link my software will be expire soon. Thanks for the concern

----------


## anpg

Hi @Shnoof,
I need only the ******, but mediafire tells me it is no longer available..
do you still got it?

Many thanks  :Smile:

----------


## toto89titi

Hello,
I can't download ****** (the file does not exist anymore). Does anyone has another link?
Thanks

----------


## abdou2403

Useful and simple application to create georeferenced satellite images, but it is demo version, you can't capture more than 5 georeferenced images,

could anyone make med.  PLEASE  PLEASE  PLEASE  PLEASE  PLEASE  PLEASE  PLEASE  PLEASE  PLEASE  PLEASE  PLEASE  PLEASE 

http://www.shape2earthengine.com/apps/shape2earthglobe-GEv7.0.3.8542_setup.exe

----------


## _MJ26_

Hello,
I can't download ****** (*the file does not exist anymore*). Does anyone has another link?
Thanks o lot  $)

----------


## _MJ26_

:Frown:  help!!!

----------


## silkheat

Same here ****** is gone? PM a link?

----------


## abdou2403

*arcgis 10.1 portable*

http://www.4shared.com/rar/1LxDao0Y/arcgis_101_portable_wwwarcgisb.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


pass : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

thanks to  imansaidi93

*anybody can share tutorials plz*

----------


## abdou2403

I didn't successfully run it

----------


## abdou2403

*Shnoof*
reupload ESRI ArcGIS Desktop 10.1 please, all links deleted 

Install DVD
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pre-Release License Manager
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

******
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Bombini

hello, try here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Kgen n license **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ESRI ArcGIS Desktop 10.1

----------


## karakurt2

I wonder if ArcGIS 10.1 *SP1* there is on this forum. Do you see that beast available for downloading?

----------


## neelarya

hi,
Shnoof can you please once again upload this ESRI ArcGIS Desktop 10.1(install, pre-release and ******), the above one is not working.

Thank You

----------


## bushwakka

thanks for this

----------

